# Type 2 diabetes - what energy bars / gels



## Firestorm (29 Mar 2016)

I never really had a problem with going out first thing in the morning without eating. Probably as I wasn't doing more than 20 miles and may be because I had enough sugar in my blood stream to cope...
However, having been told that I am type 2 and I needed to get my blood glucose levels down I have done just that, and I am now getting cream crackered after about 15 miles.
I like to get up and go , as well as not really exercising well on a full stomach, so I don't fancy a breakfast before I set out. I wondered about energy bars, but I don't want a sugar spike as that will equally tire me.
Does anyone know if low carb or low GI energy bars exist ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Mar 2016)

Riding fasted is a large part of the problem there


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2016)

Why not have a small bowl of porridge? Or make your own flapjacks? Or something like this?
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-t...n-vote-for-your-favourite-old/Fruity-oatbake/

Have you seen a dietician as part of your diabetes management? Perhaps they can advise


----------



## midlife (29 Mar 2016)

Flapjack and fig rolls?

Shaun


----------



## Firestorm (29 Mar 2016)

Fig rolls ? Are you sure ? They are 40% sugar, 8g in an 18.5g roll..


----------



## Firestorm (29 Mar 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Riding fasted is a large part of the problem there


Yeah, I sort of guessed that, hidden in the past by the higher than it should be blood sugar level in the morning I guess.

So it looks like I need to eat before I go out, but in my running days I never ate less than three hours before exercise, the very odd occasion I did resulted in throwing up some time during the exercise..
I am going to need to find something low in sugar which I can tolerate.
Porridge may be a bit heavy, 
This may take a while...


----------



## midlife (29 Mar 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Fig rolls ? Are you sure ? They are 40% sugar, 8g in an 18.5g roll..



I assumed you were jumping straight out of bed onto your bike, something with a very low GI wouldn't have time to metabolise before you needed it. 

Shaun


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2016)

Get professional advice based on your own condition and requirements


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Mar 2016)

I find a small bowl of fruit n fibre quite palatable before a ride. But the trick is finding something that works for you.


----------



## Firestorm (29 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Why not have a small bowl of porridge? Or make your own flapjacks? Or something like this?
> https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-t...n-vote-for-your-favourite-old/Fruity-oatbake/
> 
> Have you seen a dietician as part of your diabetes management? Perhaps they can advise


Now that's really confused me.
A diabetes site recommending something with over 10% sugar...


----------



## vickster (29 Mar 2016)

Firestorm said:


> Now that's really confused me.
> A diabetes site recommending something with over 10% sugar...



It's not necessarily a recommendation but a suggestion versus some of the commercially produced products, the sugar content coming from the fruit it seems. There's no refined sugar in the recipe

Sounds like you do need to get advice from a dietician (again)?


----------



## Firestorm (29 Mar 2016)

midlife said:


> I assumed you were jumping straight out of bed onto your bike, something with a very low GI wouldn't have time to metabolise before you needed it.
> 
> Shaun


Good point, 
If I grab a couple just as I leave next time and see how I go.
As long as I don't eat them all the night before


----------



## Firestorm (29 Mar 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dirk (30 Mar 2016)

Just because you're diabetic doesn't mean you have to cut out all sugar. It's a question of balance. There's no harm in taking on carbs/sugar if you will be burning them off.
When I was first diagnosed, I overreacted and cut out everything remotely sugar related. This is simply not necessary and I ended up lethargic. Your body needs fuel to provide the energy for cycling. If I'm going on a ride I always have a bowl of porridge for breakfast and then snack on small flapjacks every hour or so. Blood sugar levels are unaffected.
I've found that weight loss and exercise have been the things that help the most. My type 2 is controlled this way - no drugs.


----------



## windyrider (31 Mar 2016)

If it were me I would change my diet to a LCHF one. I regularly ride 4 hours fasted but fat adapted.
It's not going to give you speed but for endurance, in my experience brilliant.


----------



## gbs (8 Apr 2016)

My suggestionis to avoid energy bars/gels which have high % sugar by weight. Performance/recovery bars seem to be effective. High 5, SIS and Powerbar are availble on line. These need to be consumed from around two hours into the ride. I feel that the traditional coffee and cake (in moderation) is acceptable although there is one expert who says that coffee and carbohydrate react adversely - try green tea.

The consensus thinking today is LCHF and it has worked for me. My concern is consequential weight loss - not sought in my case with a BMI of 22.5.


----------



## Prometheus (10 Apr 2016)

Hi your problem has haunted me for years.
Sometimes I have ridden for miles on fumes.
I am the same; “I don't fancy a big breakfast before I set out”
This my be a symptom of the condition.
Also I find it very difficult to burn of fat on a ride.

At home I just eat fruit for breakfast, a combo of Mango, avocado, Banana or Pineapple, low on G I index. Then go for a 20 to 30 Mile bike run no problem.
I keep off all cereals, and all dairy in the morning why, well it's 6 pages long.

Now what to eat on the bike big point! If on a 500 mile trip (more of a Sportive Cycle camping)
I will stop off for the old British breakfast, after 15 Miles, it gives me a good long burn for pushing weight.
In my bag I carry emergency rations, the best I have found so far is a big bar of dark chocolate
with Hazelnuts from Aldi. It seems to be the combination of dark chocolate and the Hazelnut's, that works well for me.
This has run me all the way from Clitheroe, Dunsop bridge over the top of the moor to Lancaster!
“I don't fancy breakfast before I set out” at 7 am and there’s no Café till you get to the Lancaster monument, there a good coffee for the cold and wet.

For you who like a good ride try this.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=12fQe1lq_VLE8jgvjDlbuDIXgQDo&usp=sharing


----------

